# Honda qa 50



## Oldnut (Sep 24, 2014)

Picked this up on a bike trade in the spring nice little mini bike but didn't run very well.went through the carb,  ignition,compression ect would not run right! One of the previous owners put a straight pipe on the exhaust hmm the original muffler came with it I installed it the problems went away! Guess they need exhaust back pressure to run right on a single cyl engine. So this might be a fix for whizzer ect that have a single cyl engine


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 24, 2014)

lean with no muffler, jet would need to be changed to use straight pipe


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 24, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> lean with no muffler, jet would need to be changed to use straight pipe




Yea I thought of that too but the plug was always black and a partial choke when warmed up didn't raise or lower the rpm


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a 2stroke, they need the back pressure for the exhaust, whizzers are 4 stroke.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 24, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> That's a 2stroke, they need the back pressure for the exhaust, whizzers are 4 stroke.




is a 4stroke


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you, I was wrong!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> That's a 2stroke, they need the back pressure for the exhaust, whizzers are 4 stroke.




Little does most anyone know that Whizzer also sold 2 strokes, possibly for the European market. Yea, it blew me away too!


----------

